# [mount] No puedo montar el sistema tras actualización(close)

## will198

Hola a todos,

En el portatil (tb estoy intentando emerge world con el pc fijo y en este los problemas son mayores), tras un doloroso emerge world, me ha dejado de funcionar el mount. Llevo todo el día de ayer y toda la noche con un emerge world de 300 paquetes... cuando llevaba unos 100 prolemas con un paquete... lo enmascaré y volví a provar... emergiendo 215... cuando llevaba otros 100, vuelven los problemas. El caso es que intenté enmascarar tal y pascual y nada así que decidí dejarlo.

Al reiniciar el mount no funcionaba.

No podía encontrar los siguientes paquetes (empezó dando error con libblkid... y siguió con los siguientes ficheros)

localhost will198 # ldd /bin/mount

	linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

	libblkid.so.1 => /lib/libblkid.so.1 (0xb7f3f000)

	libuuid.so.1 => /lib/libuuid.so.1 (0xb7f3c000)

	libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7df9000)

	libdevmapper.so.1.02 => /lib/libdevmapper.so.1.02 (0xb7de8000)

	libselinux.so.1 => /lib/libselinux.so.1 (0xb7dcf000)

	libsepol.so.1 => /lib/libsepol.so.1 (0xb7d9a000)

	libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7d81000)

	/lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f57000)

Gracias a dios, tenía la vieja debian 3.1 en otra partición y he copiado a mano estos ficheros y me ha arrancado, pero no creo que sea la solución...

¿que me recomendáis?

Un saludo a todosLast edited by will198 on Tue Dec 22, 2009 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sasho23

Hola, es el "revdep-rebuild" quien se ocupa da recuperar paquetes importantes despues de actualizar el sistema. Como no lo mencionas arriba supongo que no lo has ejecutado.

----------

## will198

llevo unos 150 revdep-rebuild + 200 emerge -uND world.... aderezado con echo tal-paquete >> package.mask... estoy a 90 paquetes de tener actualizado el sistema  :Smile:  (empecé con 300)...

Con respecto al mount... como puse en el post de arriba, copie a mano (no muy elegante pero efectivo) de la debian los ficheros de mount que faltaban y pudo volver a arrancar el Gentoo. mirando por inet... +ldd /bin/mount/ + qlist... qfile etc y no se que cosas más descubrí que tenía que emerger el util-linux y el e2fs...noseque al final los consegui emerger (antes en un emerge world que se me corto se quedaron a medias o algo así) tras emerger el e2fsnoseque me salió un mensage de que había encontrado unas librerías viejas (normal eran de una debian 3.1) que no debían estar... no se si me dijo que las borraba o las dejaba... el caso es que como de momento funciona no lo he tocado...

Si consigo que termine el emerge world + revdep-rebuild... y unmask los paquetes que me dieron problemas probaré a ver si las borro o no.

PD: Para otra vez creo que intentaré actualizar más a menudo el sistema... para evitarme los mil conflictos que se me generaron.

----------

## sasho23

Hazte un "chroot" y maneja de alli tu sistema. Tambien asegurate que estas apuntando al kernel que usas. Son solo sugerencias! venga suerte.   :Smile: 

----------

## will198

Como ya comenté lo solucioné copiando los ficheros a pelo (para poder entrar en el sistema... en lugar de arrancar con una livecd y luego hacer el cambio de root... esta opción me parece más compleja), y luego remergiendo el util-linux y el e2fs..noseque.

Ya tengo casi todo el portatil al día y me falta recompilar el kernel para que no se queje el udev (tengo que quitar una opción dichosa) y solucionar un problemilla con unas dependencias...

Doy por cerrado el hilo, gracias a todos

----------

## cameta

Si un paquete te da problemas, lo mejor en estos casos es hacer un 

emerge --resume --skipfirst

----------

